# AWD not functioning - Scanned with VAGCOM - have codes



## Matt336 (May 16, 2008)

Alright so my AWD doesn't seem to be working correctly. The fluid/filter were last changed at 60k miles. The car has 89000 on it now.
Here is what the vagcom says:
VCDS Version: Release 805.3
Data version: 20090213
Tuesday,17,March,2009,20:02:13:35530
Chassis Type: 8N - Audi TT
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 17 22 35 37 45 55 56 76 77

VIN: TRUWT28N111022359 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AMU.lbl
Part No: 8N0 906 018 K
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0003 
Coding: 06710
Shop #: WSC 01236 
TRUWT28N111022359 AUZ5Z0YN152203
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8N0-907-379-MK20-E.lbl
Part No: 8N0 907 379 E
Component: ESP 20 CAN V005 
Coding: 18446
Shop #: WSC 01236 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Part No: 8N0 820 043 A
Component: TT-KLIMAVOLLAUTOMAT D03 
Coding: 00140
Shop #: WSC 01236 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: None
Part No: 8N8 909 601 
Component: Airbag Front+Seite 2008 
Coding: 10103
Shop #: WSC 06158 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8Nx-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 8N1 920 930 J
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. M73 D56 
Coding: 07244
Shop #: WSC 06412 
TRUWT28N111022359 AUZ5Z0YN152203
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: 02D-900-554.lbl
Part No: 02D 900 554 B
Component: HALDEX LSC ECC 0006 
2 Faults Found:
00526 - Brake Light Switch-F 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00453 - Function Limitation due to Over-Temperature 
35-00 - - 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 35: Centr. Locks Labels: 8Nx-962-267.lbl
Part No: 8N8 962 267 A
Component: Central Lock/Alarm D05 
Coding: 15884
Shop #: WSC 01236 
3 Faults Found:
01370 - Alarm triggered by Interior Monitoring 
35-00 - - 
00955 - Key 1 
09-10 - Adaptation Limit Surpassed - Intermittent
00956 - Key 2 
09-00 - Adaptation Limit Surpassed
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 45: Inter. Monitor Labels: 8E0-951-177.lbl
Part No: 8N8 951 177 
Component: Innenraumueberw. D09 
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 00000 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 4B0-907-357-AUT.lbl
Part No: 4B0 907 357 
Component: LEUCHTWEITEREGLER D004 
Coding: 00010
Shop #: WSC 01236 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: None
Part No: 8N0 035 186 A
Component: Radio D05 
Coding: 00517
Shop #: WSC 01236 
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------
From what I can find (which isn't much since the search is down), is that it sounds like the controller is the culprit. Any help is appreciated. The car is an 01 225.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

First off, replace the brake-light switch since it's <$10 at a dealer. As far as I know the other fault code is usually the controller. Google Haldex.pdf for some good info that pertains to Haldex diagnostics.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (jbrehm)*

Replace your brake light switch and you should be okay from the looks of it.


----------



## Matt336 (May 16, 2008)

*Re: (bauch1425)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bauch1425* »_Replace your brake light switch and you should be okay from the looks of it.

You think that that is the only problem? I really hope so. I found this thread (http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1158315) and it says the symptoms are brake lights stuck on, non working brake lights, and cruise control not working. I had a fellow TT owner/friend behind me yesterday and he didn't say anything about them and my cruise works. I'll check the the brake lights to make sure though. I hope that this is all that is wrong.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (Matt336)*

Given the other AWD fault code, it's unlikely that the brake-light switch is the only problem; however, making a definitive internet diagnosis is foolish to say the least.
Replace the brake-light switch since it's inexpensive, VAG-COM it again and see what happens. If you still get the overheat code, it may be the controller - see if you can find one to borrow to swap in, or buy a used one somewhere and check it with that. If you're not getting any other codes for the AWD, you really don't have many options.
The only other thing I can think to try is to replace the fluid/filter if your Haldex has been neglected via lack of servicing.


----------



## Matt336 (May 16, 2008)

*Re: (jbrehm)*

I plan on calling the dealer in the morning and picking up the switch. There are a few TT guys in town but it would be difficult to try their controllers as their TTs are their DD's. If it comes to it I'll just buy a blue haldex. The haldex has been serviced regularly.


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (Matt336)*

If the AWD is acting up the longitudinal seensor could be flaky. When mine started going i would randomly lose rwd. Does your abs light and traction control light ever come on and stay on?


----------



## Matt336 (May 16, 2008)

*Re: (Corradokid135)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradokid135* »_If the AWD is acting up the longitudinal seensor could be flaky. When mine started going i would randomly lose rwd. Does your abs light and traction control light ever come on and stay on?

Nope, they do not.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (Matt336)*

Yup, if you already want a bHPP and have the cash, it's a no brainer - buy it and that will give you a definitive answer on whether or not it's the controller. There was a bHPP listed in R32 Parts for $600 shipped just a couple of minutes ago http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If that doesn't solve your problem, you're looking at either faulty wiring or a mechanical failure in the Haldex. All of the input sensors for the Haldex - longitudinal sensor, speed sensor, brake-light switch, etc. - should throw a code if they fail. That said, it is possible for sensors to fail without throwing a code, so I would replace the Temperature Sender G271 before I replaced the whole Haldex unit.
EDIT: of course, this is all after the trying the whopping $7 brake-light switch.


_Modified by jbrehm at 10:29 AM 3-18-2009_


----------



## Matt336 (May 16, 2008)

*Re: (jbrehm)*

I will be picking up the brake light switch tomorrow morning when I'm in town. Thanks for the heads up on the bHPP.


----------



## mobsttaEsq (Apr 11, 2004)

One other wacky possibility before you go Blue HPP is check the E-brake switch.


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: (Matt336)*

Haven't talked to you since the river started acting up, did that switch do the trick?


----------



## Matt336 (May 16, 2008)

The brake light switch didn't help. I'm gonna get it scanned again.


----------

